# found white pigeon, needs a home



## catsnbirds (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello, a white pigeon spent 3 days in a coworker's backyard near a heavily wooded area, so being a dove owner, I took it in. But having 4 pairs of doves and a canary flight cage in my little bird room (and 5 cats in the rest of my apartment) leaves no room for a pigeon. I've had it almost a month, and put up fliers in vets' offices and posted on CL, without reliable responses. I'm about 1 hour north of NYC and willing to drive 2 or 3 hours to take it to a good home. There's a better picture of the pigeon in the Pigeon crisis--found a pigeon forum, but I can't figure out how to post the same picture in this ad. If you click on my username and go to my profile and albums, there's a good side-view picture of it there, too. Thank you!


----------



## doveman2 (Jul 22, 2012)

she is a nice looking bird. sorry can't afford shipping. would like to have it tho


----------



## catsnbirds (Sep 18, 2014)

*re:re: found white pigeon*

If you're seriously interested, would you private message me? I really need to find this bird a good home. Thanks


----------



## pigeonoak (Jan 1, 2010)

Wow! what breed is that?


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. Doesn't it look like a NY flying flight?


----------



## catsnbirds (Sep 18, 2014)

*found white pigeon*

So far, 2 people said it was an NY flight pigeon. Mickacoo thought it might be a crested white flight pigeon. 2 wildlife rehabbers in NY told me it was probably a wedding release bird since it wasn't banded, and since it didn't find its way home they probably wouldn't claim it. That's been true, so far.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

catsnbirds said:


> There's a better picture of the pigeon in the Pigeon crisis--found a pigeon forum, but I can't figure out how to post the same picture in this ad.


*http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=795747&postcount=1

It is definitely a crested bird, so I would think it is a crested white flight or crested highflyer. Hope someone adopts it, it is a beautiful bird.*


----------



## catsnbirds (Sep 18, 2014)

*found a home*

Hi--an updat. I posted on the NYC Craigslist and got about 3 more completely unreliable responders, and then--someone with an aviary with compatible birds replied, and next week, this lost white pigeon will be going to its new aviary home!


----------



## rbflight (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi my name is Rich Bailin. This is for sure a N Y Flying Flight. I am a breeder and Master Breeder of these birds. If you would like it picked up and cared for please let me know I can get it picked up by one of our club members.

You can e mail me at [email protected] or [email protected] 

I have been president and VP of the Mid Island Flight club for almost 30 years.

I look forward to hearing from you

Regards,Rich Bailin


----------



## Scottsdaleaz (Aug 30, 2014)

Catsnbirds, you are such a wonderful person to help this bird. I really wish I could have taken him/her. Such an intriguing and sweet bird.
I'm taken with our new Indian Fantail, though. And she deserved a good home too.
Take good care.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Hello. from youtube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-VBqbMEUMjw


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

catsnbirds said:


> Hi--an updat. I posted on the NYC Craigslist and got about 3 more completely unreliable responders, and then--someone with an aviary with compatible birds replied, and next week, this lost white pigeon will be going to its new aviary home!



I'd be careful on Craigslist. You don't know who you are giving the poor bird to unless you check out their place. Often times people will respond to adds for free birds to get birds to train dogs with. Or it could be another not so great place. I would never offer a free bird on Craigs list.


----------



## Cstlln (Oct 1, 2014)

I am in Katonah, NY. Westchester County. New to the site. Do you still have the pigeon? I have a lovely racing pigeon from L.I. that dropped in my "lap". She is healed from injuries sustained two plus weeks ago. I am somewhat attached and know she would like some company.


----------



## Cstlln (Oct 1, 2014)

I see it got a home! Great.


----------

